# New to WMA Hunting...HELP



## bradpatt03 (Dec 9, 2004)

I have never hunted a WMA before but I'm ready for something different than the same ol. I have narrowed down my choices to Allen Creek, Cedar Creek, Dawson Forest, Redlands, and Elbert Co's 2 WMA's. Which one of these are good and what should I expect (I'm clueless). If you know of any good one's within an hour of Gwinnett County please let me know. Thanks


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 9, 2004)

dawson forest or cedar creek would be my choice of the ones you mentioned, Im going to bf grant for the muzzel loader hunt dec. 16th-18th, it is a beautiful place and is trophy managed. its a little futher but worth the drive. the buck in my avatar came from there this year.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Dec 9, 2004)

1st of all read up on all of the regulations and different seasons on the WMAs they are all different in some way or another. As far as the ones you mentioned.

Dawson Forest is my favorite. I hunt it every seperate hunt, plus I live within 20 minutes of the Atlanta tract. It is does have quality management enforced so some shy away from it. Bucks must have 4 points on one side and this INCLUDES the archery seasons. Does may be taken during archery and primitive weapons seasons but at no other time. The terrain is probably more diverse than any other WMA in the state. This due to it stretcing from the forsyth-dawson county line all the way up to Hwy 52 on the Burnt Mountian tract. I have hunted most of the North GA WMAs and DF is by far my favorite. If you are interested in more information shoot me a PM. I will be up there a lot after new years scouting for next season. You are more than welcome to join me if you would like. By the way, Sunday is the last day for hunting deer or bear on Dawson forest for 2004.


Allen Creek is Archery only. NO FIREARMS allowed on the WMA. I have hunted it one time and spent a day scouting up there. It would be a close WMA fo ryou if you bowhunt. I have heard it is kinda crowded during archery season (I hunted it after rifle season opened in the rest of the state.) I had a bad experience the one day I hunted it so I have not been back. I will most likely try it some after this week. The terrain is not too rough but it is all fairly easily accesible. Be prepared to walk a bit to escape the crowds.

The other two you mention I have not hunted and will let someone else describe.

There is also a few that you did not mention.

McGraw Ford WMA is near ballground, is archery only and I hear it has a lot of deer. I may hunt it the late archery week. I think season up there closes this weekend and reopens for 1 week after Christmas. Dec 26-Jan 1 I think.

Not much further for you than Dawson Forest is Blue Ridge WMA and Chestatee WMA with Rich Mountain and Chatahoochee being not too much furthur.

All of these off very steep terrain, better chances for Bear than any except perhaps the northern DF tracts and it is a bit easier to escape the crowds due to size and rough terrain. All have seasons similair to DF but are not QDM. There is an archery only tract on Rich Mountain WMA. I have not hunted Rich Mountain yet but plan to be prepared to next season. 

As I said I will be scouting many of these, especially DF, after the close of deer season. I may be small game hunting while scouting as well. If you would like to hit the woods some after season closes, let me know.

btw, buck in my avatar came form Dawson Forest this season.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 9, 2004)

No doubt Dawson forest.I believe its the best wma in the state right now for a good buck!I've hunted most all the quality wmas and it ranks right up there with any of them.Get you a gps and a cart and get off the roads.I saw some major buck sign on it last night while coon hunting,it was the biggest buck sign I've ever saw.I'll be after him next year.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Dec 10, 2004)

Dawg, I trust your judgement based on your other posts......I assume you saw VERY fresh sign? I also assume you know about the 2 monsters killed on the last rifle hunt? 1 was on Wednesday ( I think ) and the other was taken on Sunday. If you found evidence of a another monster then Good Luck with him next season. I plan on having a lot better knowledge of the northern tracts next season. Of course there is still alot of Atlanta tract that I have not thouroughly investigated. Gonna have some fun in January!


----------



## Scoutman (Dec 10, 2004)

I hunt DF also but have never gun hunted up there maybe try a little bowhunting next gun season in there.I usually shoot does in archery season.Been hunting it for 7 years,great place.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 10, 2004)

so basically if i want to get away from the crowds and do well i will need to park and walk a long ways because i heard you aren't allowed to carry 4wheelers.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 10, 2004)

bowhunter.....i will be gettin w/ ya. i would love someone to show me some good areas


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 10, 2004)

I believe Redlands is closed to deer hunting now until Dec 26th. They usually close after the first weekend in Dec and reopen Dec 26th to allow for small game hunting. Make sure you check the regs carefully.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah bowhunterga.I knew they killed 2 whopperson the last hunt.I have no idea what tract they came off of.The sign I saw was pretty fresh.Dont know if hes still alive or not he may have gotten killed last week.This sign in way back in there(HORNED TREES BIG AS MY ARM PUSHED UP OUT OF THE GROUND)I will further investigate this winter.Its on the amicaloa tract.


----------

